# Another Elite member in Sydney



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Have just noticed Gatesy has become an elite member, welcome to the waffle section mate.

Have enjoyed your input on fishing items and also for support of the mighty maroons :wink:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Gatesy . But the question remains. What could have been getting done if not on the net.

Whats after elite for you blokes.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

PeterJ said:


> Whats after elite for you blokes.


I have a rough idea, so am happy to remain elite indefinately, not sure if there's internet connection at next level :shock: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU4vNoAAAD7fgAAScKegEmvi1Yq/7//gMAEaTQik/FMp5TyjR6QBoPSDQxNPUekEU9GoaaTEzSGAEGRoMEwEqYhAIngFDINAyaGm1D0iAd3nCWAMUfCrzXNDsTgiZfOfTtjd+5400Rn1j2Peb6kMmVVpfbOxUDMt7Rne2J8NFOJzJcKZTvV+VfGDO0caG5Su92U24K0VeRBtxl9gRfLAKZb0BMsZHOEBDYD0jmA5Fnq2bx80HKmTN1yxjHa7SEEfozKgpU/Y/+0mJEmUqo3cub3uKeK2PJUcioJZW5TCEClOVs/hrvuIyUV4Dynf1cWcE1JyQCGaxXE5IMsBGbGAjPCpv2kOT1wdAQpZxSS1f48MbyuF2EzMJCllyIAKaPuR2KSiOiFo2pp2stQUxep0EUmdUS6kCuIyvnovJDcf4u5IpwoSCcXm0AA=


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dodge said:


> PeterJ said:
> 
> 
> > Whats after elite for you blokes.
> ...


Good call Richo. And we enjoy having you around too.

Congrats Michael, although you don't chatter anywhere near as much as some of us.

BTW, it is possible to create levels beyond Elite. We just haven't done it. What do you think of the idea of personalised rankings once above a certain level. A few sites do this. The idea would be that once having reached the qualifying level, you email Scott or myself your proposed rank descriptor and we would make it happen, subject to approval.

Of course, Occy's will be POF, no matter what he asks for!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol: Dave, I like that idea.

Good onya Gatesy, hope to see much more insanity from you.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well done gatesy.. 8)


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Congratulations Gatesy. 8)


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Good on ya Gatesy!! Champion effort from a champion. Now that you have reached such a level, you have the earnest responsibility and authority to spend heaps more time on the forum and buy whatever yakking gear your credit card (or partner's) can cope with.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

Well done Gatesy  top stuff


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUII/qUAADZfgAAScOeAGgyBFAo/7/+gMAEGSDUyZNE0aZUzQyjJ6hppo2kMaaDQAyaAyNNDE0YNNE1M1DQppk0Gn6ppkB5TQgOEXienwz45mnzr5B+ZeCvOX12/up9zgav2AksU2JJGsUKaXE7Bpm/RVfLSxI24p9Krdl0tOKZd23dlFsz1L0LHpyutvcMVqPxkkF6rs45fKzKHUofJeZTz4JxwR6B9evYMRlp7iU9KrrJjQWgrnIwIsFOcWIW5FAwhkZjqjjBPO+87ENsRrKlaw314cTqCPi+1z4KrORwINScAoaCgUCb2aQoc25YMP3POYjiNHOPxTHlIUCsN3TbCXAOTs1+6Ssufh/Q7msb2tfiCQ/G6mhoCkpgXwuNFA54TEIL8pz7BxjYpSEs4mlajKokgH+LuSKcKEghBH9Sg


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Get a life ya bum :wink:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Get a life ya bum :wink:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Get a life ya bum :wink:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Get a life ya bum :wink:


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Onya Gatesy. Always a good read!

Velmy dobre!


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Too Much Time On YA Hands Gatesy!!!!
Well Done . Fishbrain


----------

